# Buy Gold in Dubai



## Dubai_NewKid

HI, i have been considering buying some physical gold from dubai....

anyone has any recommendations about the places and the form in which one should buy?

Also any one has any info on NRI baggae rules for carrying gold to india?

Happy New Year.....


----------



## ash_ak

gold and diamond park near first gulf bank metro station has a lot of jewellery shops who would sell you gold coins biscuits, granules at standard international prices, i am not sure about the weight limit, but i heard if you are an NRI, you can carry 10kgs of gold.

but you have to fit into the definition of an NRI: "NRIs can bring into India gold up to 10,000 grams as part of their baggage once in six months provided they have stayed abroad for a continuous period of six months."


----------



## Felixtoo2

If its just physical gold you`re after I`d avoid buying coins and stick with the bars. I buy 20g Swiss bars either in the Old Gold Souk in Deira or at the Blue Souk in Sharjah as they`ll give you the live spot price.


----------



## borrelio

i am looking to buy gold bars can you please advise me.


----------



## dubaidweller

I LOOOVE gold and diamonds


----------



## skk

Hi,

I have collated some information on buying gold in Dubai at my blog. i am pasting some answers here that might help:

I have put together some Q&As that might help you make a better decision:

Is gold really cheaper in Dubai and Why?
In order to understand this, it is important to understand what constitutes price of gold you buy:

Price of the gold ornament is = Price of 22K/18K gold * ( Weight in Grams + Wastage charges) + ( Making Charges) + VAT

Price of Gold

The prices of gold metal are fairly standard throughout the world. 

Wastage charges

This depends upon the intricacy of design you choose. This includes the weight of gold that is wasted/lost during the design/crafting process. This wastage charge is more common with branded jewellery providers than local jewellers.

Making charges

Making charges is another component added by jewelers to compensate for the workmanship effort put by them. This essentially is their profit margin. In India, making charges vary from INR 50 to INR 1500 per gram. In Dubai, the charges range from AED10 per gram to AED 500 per gram. Making charges are usually higher on 18K jewellery since more contemporary designs are available in 18k gold. If you are buying from local jewelers, be ready to bargain on this.

VAT

The other factor that affects the price of gold is the VAT or value added tax applied on gold. Until 2000, there were different tax structure applicable on gold across Europe ranging from 17.5% to 0% making the market very unbalanced. Therefore in the year 2000, the VAT on gold was declared as exempt throughout the EU. In India, some states apply a 2% VAT on gold in ornament form. In Dubai, there is no tax on the sale of gold

Hence overall, looking at the price of gold, making charges and tax free structure of Dubai, gold is definitely cheaper here.

2. Where to buy gold from?

As discussed above, the price of gold remains standard throughout different providers in Dubai. However if you willing to haggle on the making charges, it would be a good idea to visit the Gold Souk. It has good choice of designs and price ranges. However, if you compared it to some of the big branded jewellery stores, they might not have very updated designs, and barring a few stores, the designs are a copy of each other.

Another advantage of visiting the gold souk is you get to see the World’s heaviest gold ring (Najmat Taiba, the world’s largest gold ring has a 5.17kg precious stone and weighs 58.7kg in gold) and lots of bling.

3. Bargain or not to bargain?

Yes, yes. Bargain your heart out, but now you know what you need to bargain on! Just ask for the making charges and thrash the margin out of it. However, if you have put on your best shoes and gone to a fancy shancy place, you might want to keep your negotiation limited.

4. Location of Gold Souk, and how to get there

The gold souk in Dubai is based in Deira. Since the area is popular, the taxi guys should be able to take you there. In case you are travelling by Metro, you can take the take the red line till Union metro station, switch to green line and go till Palm Diera or Al Ras metro station. It is walking distance from both. Get out of the station and get into the bylanes.

5. Cash or Card

If you are buying gold from gold souk, it is definitely better to carry cash (or you can withdraw cash after you like something). Although cards are accepted, it makes a big difference while bargaining, if you are paying in cash. Both dollars and Dirhams are accepted.

6. Taking it back home

I can tell you, if you are travelling back to India. In case of gold bullion, 7% duty (6% import duty and 1% VAT) on the gold value will have to be paid by you at the customs. However, for gold carried in the form of ornaments, there is an exemption on duties for NRIs. As part of the latest budget 2013-14, male passengers can carry gold worth INR 50,000, and female passengers INR100,000 duty free as compared to the earlier limit of INR 10,000 and INR 20,000, respectively. However, this is applicable only for NRIs living abroad for more than one year or those who are transferring their residence to India. This means that if you are here only for the shopping festival, you might have to use your skills and wallet to get through customs. If you are travelling to another country, it is better to check the local customs rules.


----------

